# :: ECS Tuning :: D.I.Y - VIN Decoding!



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Never have to worry about VIN splits again! Below is a helpful video that will help teach you how to decode your VIN number making ordering parts that much easier! 

Enjoy! 






Jason


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

You guys should allow savings of my Vin, not just model to make it fool proof, and I don't have to look up my Vin every time I want to order parts. 

Great video btw


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I think that's a great idea too. We'll definitely look into it. :thumbup:

Jason


----------

